# Merckx Lxm



## leesub (Feb 17, 2005)

Was wondering if anyone has any experience with this frame? It's the low end of the lineup but seems well made and nice finish. Anyone ride one? How would it compare to a Look or Time? Thanks.


----------



## sazornek (Aug 11, 2008)

*Merckx LXM*

I just bought one. It is my first road bike. I test rode Trek, Scott, Giant, Felt and Orbea. All around $2000 (US). I got the LXM for that price. I don't think mine is the basic LXM though. It came with Ksyrium Elite wheels, Campy Chorus Gruppo. I never could find a LXM built like mine. And definitely could not find one for a similar price. Info is scarce on the entire product line.


----------



## Lynton (Jul 9, 2011)

Sorry to dig up an old thread for my first post but this is the closest thread I could find that is relevant to my question. 

I am currently looking at new frames and I have found some Eddy Merckx frames at good prices. Now obviously they are old lines as they are no longer listed on the EM web site. The first I have found is the LXM which is a very good price and according to the shop it will probably be the better one for my needs. The second is the 3XM which I understand is a better quality frame. 

I am a pretty serious recreational rider that has come from a strong competition history when I had more time. I will at times depending on fitness level complete rides up to 100 miles (or more) and enjoy time trials, hills and long good pace rides. I am not much of a sprinter (never professed to be) so comfort and performance on long road rides is more important to me than a rocket ship in the sprints. Having said all that I do want a responsive frame that descends well and has good lateral stiffness. 

Which is likely to be the better option, the LXM (and save a bit of money) or the 3XM?

Thanks for your help on this one.


----------

